# الطبيعة الثائرة



## Dr Fakhry (9 فبراير 2011)

*الطبيعة  الثائرة*​ ما أمجد  هذا الرجاء الذي لنا في وسط الآلام! فكل شيء يصيب حياتنا هو جزء من مقاصد الإله  المحب، لأن كل ما يصادفنا، وما علينا أن نحتمله، يأتينا أصلاً من ذاك الذي هو الحب  الأبدي، فنحن نجد محبته في كل صليب وفي كل ألم يرسله لنا. دعونا إذاً أن نتعبد له  كالأب لنا الذي لا يتأخر قط عن معونتنا.​ "مبارك الرب  يوماً فيوماً. يحملني إله خلاصنا. الله لنا إله خلاص وعند الرب السيد للموت مخارج"  (مز 68: 19-20) كلما حاول الشيطان  أن يجعلني أحس بأن همتي قد شطت، فإنني أواجهه بالنصرة المعلنة في الإيمان، التي  جعلتها شعاراً لي لسنوات كثيرة "الله معين لي" (مز 54:  4). إن عدد المرات التي  فيها لمست معونة الله بعد ذلك أكثر من أن تحصى. بل إننا حتى في وقت التأديب والضيق  يمكننا أن نؤكد القول "كل تياراتك ولججك طمت  علي. بالنهار يوصي الرب رحمته وبالليل تسبيحه عندي صلاة لإله حياتي" (مز 42:  7-8).​ أو يمكننا  أن نتعلم كيف نتعبد للرب باتضاع نظير أيوب بعد المصاعب والمآسي الشخصية التي قاساها  حين قال "ها أنا حقير فماذا  أجاوبك. وضعت يدي على فمي.. قد علمت أنك تستطيع كل شيء ولا يعسر عليك أمر.. لذلك  أرفض وأندم في التراب والرماد "(أيوب 42: 2) وبهذا الاعتراف وصل  أيوب إلى نقطة التحول في حياته إذ أصبحت ظلمته نوراً.​ يا لها من  فرصة أعطيت لنا أن ننتصر في كل آلامنا. ألم نجد ظرفاً مظلماً وكله تهديد يتغير  بالكامل حين بدأنا نعظم الله كالأب لنا؟ إن هناك عبارة تظل ترن في قلبي  "إن الله يجعل كل  الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير."​ وبعد كل  صدمة جديدة وعند كل أخبار محزنة، وعند السير في طريق يبدو بلا معنى ولا أفهمه، فإن  هذه الكلمات ترن في داخلي رنين الأجراس. فلئن كانت معاملات الله قد تؤذي، لكنه يعمل  الكل حسناً.​ إنه طيب،  بل الأفضل لي وللآخرين أيضاً لأن هذه هي إرادته الكاملة، وكل شيء ينبع من قلبه  المحب، وأفكاره دائماً أسمى وأعلى من أفكارنا (أش 55: 9). حتى إذا تدخل الشرير وبدا  أنه المسئول المباشر عن المآسي التي تقع علينا، لتذكر أنه لا يمكن لشيء أن يحدث لنا  بغير سماح من الأب السماوي. فكل حادث يلمس حياتنا، يأتي تحت عنايته الدقيقة، ولذلك  فكل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير (رو8: 28) فهذه الأعمال طريق لقيادتنا إلى  التوبة.​ إن غرضه  الأساسي هو أن يحولنا ويؤهلنا للسماء، ويوماً ما سنرى فائدة بعض الآلام المعينة.  فينبغي أن نثبت أنظارنا على النتيجة النهائية ألا وهي المجد السماوي.​ لقد رأى  يوحنا في رؤياه في بطمس أن جمهوراً كبيراً كان عند عرش الله. بينما هم كانوا  يجتازون في نيران الضيق. إن تعظيمهم كان كصوت مياه كثيرة، وحمدهم كان كقصف الرعد  وهم يتعبدون لله بسبب عدله وطرقه الكاملة. إن التعبد هو أحد الصفات الخاصة  للمنتصرين في السماء. كما أنه يميز مؤمني آخر الأيام. وحتى الآن بينما تجتاز  المحاكمات الأولية على هذه الأرض. فإن روح الله يوقظ الكثيرين من المتعبدين الذين  يوماً ما سينضمون للحشود الموجودة أمام عرش الله.​ إن التعبد  والحمد والترنم في الليل، كل هذه يجب أن تتولد فينا الآن في أثناء الضيق، فلا يوجد  شيء يعظم الله جداً قدر تقديم الحمد له على محبته حين لا نستطيع أن نفهمه أكثر،  وحين نُجرب بأن نفقد ثقتنا في محبته.​ * الاختبار  الأهم *​ بينما  ساعة التجربة ستأتي سريعاً على كل العالم (رؤ 3: 10) كيف يمكننا أن نكون مستعدين؟  من أي ناحية سيكون الامتحان؟ قبل الامتحان غالباً ما يتمنى المرء قائلاً: (لو أنني  عرفت على وجه الخصوص ماذا سيكون الامتحان لكنت أركز مجهودي في تعلم هذا  الجزء.)​ قبل بدء  آلام المسيح بقليل حذر المسيح بطرس، وقد تضمن التحذير كل التلاميذ قائلاً:  "هوذا الشيطان طلبكم لكي  يغربلكم كالحنطة" (لو 22: 31)، وربما نحن أيضاً  نستطيع أن نحس أن الشيطان بصورة متكررة يحاول أن يحطمنا، وهو مصمم على أن يجعلنا  نسقط في ساعة التجربة المقبلة. فما الذي يدعمنا إذاَ؟​ لقد قال  يسوع لبطرس: "طلبت من أجلك لكي لا  يفنى إيمانك" (لو 22: 32)، إذا فالامتحان سيكون  أولاً من جهة إيماننا وثقتنا. ففي أثناء اختبارات العذاب في الأزمنة الأخيرة. فإن  الآب سيسأل كلا منا قائلا (هل تثق بي؟ هل تؤمن بمحبتي حين لا تستطيع أن  تفهمني؟)​ دعونا ألا  نخدع أنفسنا، ففي العشاء الأخير حين خرج يهوذا وبدأ وقت الامتحان للتلاميذ، كان  الوقت ليلاً. ولم يكن هذا أي ليل، لكنه الليل الذي قال عنه يسوع "هذه ساعتكم  وسلطان الظلم" (لو 22: 53).​ ففي مثل  هذه الظلمة الكثيفة فإن الرؤيا والاتصال يكون غالباً غير ممكن، وإله المحبة قد يبدو  غير مفهوم لنا بالكامل من جهة أعماله، أو من جهة امتناعه عن عمل ما، ولاسيما في  صمته حين يخفي قوته ويسحب منا الإحساس بحضوره، فنحس وكأننا متروكون  تحت رحمة  الشيطان، وحينذاك سيحاول الشرير أن يفقدنا الثقة في الله وفي محبته، ولو أنه نجح في  هذا فإننا سنسقط في الامتحان.​ في سفر  الرؤيا ينبر مرة ومرات، على المؤمنين في آخر الأيام، أن يكون لهم إيمان ثابت فوق كل  شيء. وأن تكون لهم الثقة الكاملة في محبة الله.​ "أنت متمسك  باسمي ولم تنكر إيماني" (رؤ 2: 13). "أنا عارف أعمالك ومحبتك وإيمانك" (رؤ 2: 19).  "هنا صبر القديسين وإيمانهم" (رؤ 13: 10).​ كما أن  الرسالة إلى العبرانيين تحضنا على أن نحافظ على ثقتنا بالله (عب 3: 6). ثم يقول  "لا تطرحوا ثقتكم التي  لها مجازاة عظيمة" (عب 10: 35)​ إن الثقة  بالله من كل القلب حتى حين يبدو وكأنه ضدنا هو أمر ممكن فقط إن كنا نحبه. لذا فإن  خوف الله والصلة مع أبينا السماوي، كصلة الأب بابنه، يعد أمراً جوهرياً إن أردنا  ألا نفشل في ساعة التجربة. إن كنا قد عرفنا الله كالخالق العظيم القادر على كل شيء  والحاكم على كل العالم، وأيضاً كإله المحبة المعتني دائماً. فإن كل الأسئلة التي  يلقننا الشيطان إياها سوف تتلاشي وتختفي مثل، لماذا يسمح الله بهذه الأشياء؟ لماذا  لا يستمع لي حين أصلي كثيراً؟ لماذا لا يعلن قوته؟ لماذا كان لابد أن يصيبني هذا  الأمر؟​ إن كنا قد  وصلنا إلى معرفة قلب الله المحب، ونعتبر أنفسنا كلا شيء في محضر الله الخالد  المقتدر، فإننا لن نفقد الثقة في شخصه لكننا في كل الظروف سوف نعلن بثقة تامة ونقول  "لست بحاجة أن أفهم الله، فأنا ابنه، وأي ابن يمكن أن يفهم كل ما يقرره أبوه أو  يقوله أو يفعله؟" نعم، كيف يمكننا نحن المخلوقات البشرية أن ندرك أعمال الإله  العظيم الخالد القادر على كل شيء الذي هو صانعنا وأبونا؟ يا لها من كبرياء من  جانبنا أن نظن بأننا نعرف ما هو الأفضل لنا! وبدلاً من هذا لنصبح كالأولاد الصغار  الذين يتمتعون بحب أبيهم كما يحبونه أيضاً ويثقون تماماً بأنه لا يخطئ. لنتعلم كيف  نثق في أبينا السماوي، عالمين دون أدنى شك بأنه هو محبة.​ إننا  كخليقته وأولاده ليس لنا الحق أن نعارض الله مهما سمحت إرادته المقدسة أن تأتي به  إلى حياتنا، فكل شيء يعتمد على اتحادنا معه. ومن أين تأتي هذه الوحدة؟ إنها تنبع من  الثقة في محبة الله الكامل دائماً والعجيب حتى إذا اختفت عنا مقاصده. إن ما علينا  هو أن نخضع إرادتنا من جديد لله، ولإرادته المقدسة وهذا لا يعني أن نسأل كثيراً،  لكن علينا أن نكرمه باعتباره الحب الأبدي، ونثق به تماماً حين لا نستطيع أن نفهمه،  وهكذا تثبت محبتنا له في وقت الامتحان.​ إن كنا لا  نفقد الثقة في محبة الله، فإن الشيطان لن يستطيع أن يغلبنا. ففي الأوقات القادمة  سيكون من الواضح أن كنا نثق بالرب حقاً، ويمكننا الخضوع لإرادته، سواء كنا منتصرين  أو كنا فاشلين فهذا لا يعتمد على منابعنا الخاصة، إنما على محبتنا لله الذي نتحد مع  إرادته ونثق في محبته.​ إن أولئك  الذين امتحنوا وتم اختبارهم وهكذا في النار المنقية، سوف يتحدون يوماً ما مع الجموع  المتعبدة أمام عرش الله. فلو أننا استطعنا دائماً أن نفهم أعمال الله. وإن كنا لم  نختبر سوى المعجزات، فإننا لن نتمكن قط من أن نكون منتصرين. إن ما يجعلنا أقوياء هو  الوحدة مع إرادة الأب التي لا نفهمها. فإذا اتحدنا مع إرادة الله، فإننا نتحد مع  خالق السماء والأرض المقتدر الرب إله الجنود المسيطر على الكون. فكيف يمكننا حينذاك  أن نكون ضعفاء؟​ *الأم باسيليا  شلينك*​ *من كتاب:  "الطبيعة الثائرة"*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا يا دكتور 
تسلم ايدك 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

